# Pricing for painting block and stucco cmu



## eagle1765 (May 6, 2012)

Looking for recommendations for sq.ft. price on powerwashing and painting 1 coat on previously painted block and stucco cmu ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I would recommend figuring out how long it will take and the costs associated with doing the project and running your business. Then i would figure how much you want to make after being clear on the costs. 

Then you could divide the costs plus what you want to make by the total square footage. That will be your number.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

eagle1765 said:


> Looking for recommendations for sq.ft. price on powerwashing and painting 1 coat on previously painted block and stucco cmu ?


There will be no direct answer to your question. Different economies, different overhead, different operating costs will substantially alter your final figure. I will ask you to take what TJ said to heart, because the only true answer is one that factors material cost, production rates and operational costs that are "you" dependent. No one can give you the right answer. There is no right answer apart from one that you can come up with. The cost of the paint alone will flux your bid per sq. ft. If you need scissor lifts or boom lifts will change it as well. 

I mean it in all sincerity and without condescension when I say, "Its your turn to figure it out."


----------



## eagle1765 (May 6, 2012)

Thank you guys,, i do realize what you are saying. I usually do price things the same way you are talking about. Been doing that for that for the better part of 30 years. Mostly all residential though. I do know that alot of commercial contractors based their pricing on sq. footage though. Especially on larger jobs such as the one im looking at, and those prices are the ones i was hoping to get ideas about.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I have repainted plenty of drywall and I have repainted plenty of exterior block. 
Using a sprayer I'd say that I would probably produce close to the same amount of finished square footage in eight hours on the block wall that was previously painted as on a drywall wall that was previously painted.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

I figure how much I think i can get for it, then factor in how bad i need the job. Will it be a PIA customer?? Is here flex in scheduling?? How much travel time?? Can I afford, at that price, to do the quality of work I like to put my name on??

most of all, how certain am I about getting paid??


----------



## eagle1765 (May 6, 2012)

LOL,,,why do people answer a thread that they have no intention on answering the question that was orginally ask ?? If you dont have an answer,, DONT ANSWER,,,LOL


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

eagle1765 said:


> LOL,,,why do people answer a thread that they have no intention on answering the question that was orginally ask ?? If you dont have an answer,, DONT ANSWER,,,LOL


Ok, I'll just say exactly $2.23/sf. 

Happy?


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

eagle1765 said:


> LOL,,,why do people answer a thread that they have no intention on answering the question that was orginally ask ?? If you dont have an answer,, DONT ANSWER,,,LOL


I think it's more curteous to answer with a reply that states why they can't answer - rather than just ignoring the op.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Ok, I'll just say exactly $2.23/sf.
> 
> Happy?


Now don't sue me if you lose money based on this price....

Any profit over 6%, I'd sure accept a paypal payment.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Tree fiddy:blink:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

a buck and a quarter


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

On a very serious note. If you have been painting long enough to consider yourself a pro, not just you in particular but anyone, you know how long it takes to do a job. Its simple math.

Hours X rate + material and maybe + profit = cost. Thats how I have been doing it since 1985 and it has not failed me yet. I can do this with the eye and a pen on paper on exteriors. 

Not always the middle bidder but never too low but my goals are realistic and the older I get more simple.


----------



## eagle1765 (May 6, 2012)

hotwing7 said:


> I think it's more curteous to answer with a reply that states why they can't answer - rather than just ignoring the op.


 
Thank you. It may be , your right. But, i would never answer a question on here without a direct response to the question. Just got tired of alot of wanna b's with no idea what they were talking about,,lol


----------



## eagle1765 (May 6, 2012)

Ok, now we have TJ being a --------and if your happy,, so am i ---. Thanks your a big help. I was looking for a response from someone that had possibly been doing bigger commercial jobs. Most of them bid by the SQ.FT. on different substrates.

When a job is as large as the one im bidding, you cant mom and pop it. 
Walking around and doing this by site and figuring man hours and materials would take a month of Sundays.
So, let me say sorry,,, i was looking for someone with MORE experience in the commercial aspect of things than myself.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

eagle1765 said:


> Ok, now we have TJ being a --------and if your happy,, so am i ---. Thanks your a big help. I was looking for a response from someone that had possibly been doing bigger commercial jobs. Most of them bid by the SQ.FT. on different substrates.
> 
> When a job is as large as the one im bidding, you cant mom and pop it.
> Walking around and doing this by site and figuring man hours and materials would take a month of Sundays.
> So, let me say sorry,,, i was looking for someone with MORE experience in the commercial aspect of things than myself.


A buck and a quarter


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

But you do understand that the price you should submit is based on variables of *you* doing the job and not anybody else on the forum?

How can we price it when we don't know the crucial variables that you can understand and ascertain? 

It's like somebody asking somebody else how much they should budget for a new home or car. How would they know?

But you do tiger, go get em!:thumbsup:


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Folks
Stucco repair, advice please

Cheers


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Finn said:


> Folks
> Stucco repair, advice please
> 
> Cheers


Some snow plow damage at a public storage property, small damage in several places am waiting on pics


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is the photo, is there patch repair kits available or is it not as straight forward as that?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Finn said:


> Here is the photo, is there patch repair kits available or is it not as straight forward as that?


That is dryvit. There are dryvit dealers all around that can supply materials for patches. Last time I had a job that required this type of patch, we had a dryvit certified installer do the patch. 

It took him hardly any time, and I was glad to not have to deal with it and the learning curve. 

You could probably get away with a normal patch.

I'm glad I had someone else do it.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheers mate

I'm just gonna get customer to get a guy in to do it who knows what he is doing.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Finn said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I'm just gonna get customer to get a guy in to do it who knows what he is doing.


 That way no one gets o-finn-ed!:whistling2:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

This reminded me of a very smart question I always wanted to ask.

How much would a car cost, Honda, used? 

Serious answers please. 

PS. If you answer something stupid I'll freak out


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

mudbone said:


> That way no one gets o-finn-ed!:whistling2:


He he, very good !


----------

